# You`re Google search history(Delete it!)



## kburra (Mar 1, 2017)

Did you know that Google keeps a record of every search you’ve ever  made? And they’ll keep it forever unless you tell them to delete it. As you can probably guess, there are many reasons why you might not want your search history hanging around year after year.
 Luckily, it’s quite easy to delete your entire Google search history in one fell swoop. Here’s how: 
 2 – Visit the *history.google.com/history/* page on the Google website, then sign in if you are prompted to do so.
 3 – Click the *Menu* icon in the upper-right corner of the window (it looks like 3 vertical dots).
 4 – Click *Delete activity by*.
 5 – Click *the arrow* below “Delete by date” and select *All time* from the drop-down menu..
 6 – Click *Delete* and then follow the prompts as they appear.
 That’s all there is to it. Your Google search history has now been deleted.


----------



## Steve LS (Mar 1, 2017)

Excellent advice, I do it regularly but I bet most folks aren't aware of this or the importance of doing it. :applause2::thankyou1:


----------



## kburra (Mar 1, 2017)

Cheers Steve thanks for reply.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 1, 2017)

Google has perhaps the largest data centers...located all across the globe.  http://www.google.com/about/datacenters/inside/locations/index.html

Irregardless of which search engine/browser a person uses, it's a pretty safe bet that virtually every key stroke you make on a PC...or even a smart phone...is captured and placed on file in a data center....be it Google, MS, IBM, or any of the entities that are using the "cloud".  "Privacy" is an illusion in today's world.


----------



## kburra (Mar 1, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Google has perhaps the largest data centers...located all across the globe.  http://www.google.com/about/datacenters/inside/locations/index.html
> 
> Irregardless of which search engine/browser a person uses, it's a pretty safe bet that virtually every key stroke you make on a PC...or even a smart phone...is captured and placed on file in a data center....be it Google, MS, IBM, or any of the entities that are using the "cloud".  "Privacy" is an illusion in today's world.



*Remember Google's interest-based advertising*g? You know, where they serve you ads based on your browsing history,  and allow advertisers to behaviorally target users? It has now rolled  it out on a mass scale. All advertisers can now utilise this targeting  based on your Google search history.....so when an add pops up somewhere  on your PC,and you think to yourself how did they know I was interested  in gardening or whatever,probably something related to a search you  made previously?.......anyway each to their own if don`t want to use  that`s fine ,but for those that do,link provided.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 2, 2017)

kburra said:


> *Remember Google's interest-based advertising*g? You know, where they serve you ads based on your browsing history,  and allow advertisers to behaviorally target users? It has now rolled  it out on a mass scale. All advertisers can now utilise this targeting  based on your Google search history.....so when an add pops up somewhere  on your PC,and you think to yourself how did they know I was interested  in gardening or whatever,probably something related to a search you  made previously?.......anyway each to their own if don`t want to use  that`s fine ,but for those that do,link provided.



Yup, targeted advertising is Big Business on the Internet, and a pain in the rear.  I installed a good ad blocker on my system...ABP...2 or 3 years ago, and as of a few seconds ago, it has blocked over 1.5 million of these nuisance ads.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 3, 2017)

kburra said:


> Did you know that Google keeps a record of every search you’ve ever  made? And they’ll keep it forever unless you tell them to delete it. As you can probably guess, there are many reasons why you might not want your search history hanging around year after year.
> Luckily, it’s quite easy to delete your entire Google search history in one fell swoop. Here’s how:
> 2 – Visit the *history.google.com/history/* page on the Google website, then sign in if you are prompted to do so.
> 3 – Click the *Menu* icon in the upper-right corner of the window (it looks like 3 vertical dots).
> ...




I have my computer set to delete all history whenever I close my browser.


----------



## Steve LS (Mar 3, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> I have my computer set to delete all history whenever I close my browser.


That's good, it deletes the history "log" in you're browser but it doesn't delete you're *history *within the Chrome browser.
It still exists, it's just not viewable when clicking on the history option.

To completely deleted what you're doing online follow @kburra's instructions.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 4, 2017)

Steve LS said:


> That's good, it deletes the history "log" in you're browser but it doesn't delete you're *history *within the Chrome browser.
> It still exists, it's just not viewable when clicking on the history option.
> 
> To completely deleted what you're doing online follow @kburra's instructions.




Is that because Chrome is owned by Googy ?? Another reason I use FireFox..


----------



## kburra (Mar 4, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Is that because Chrome is owned by Googy ?? Another reason I use FireFox..View attachment 35853



Firefox is just another browser, as is Chrome....not a SEARCH engine!


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 4, 2017)

ccleaner will remove the history from all browsers..along with many items windows also saves. As to removing data from google servers I dont think so, maybe just not active but still there...there used to be a good number of search engines. Many are still there but now use proprietory programming..I used to use webcrawler but it not uses the google engine, alta vista is yahoo based.I think some of the older ones like gopher might still be available on telnet... Oh and as an aside the WWW known as the web is NOT the internet. It is only a program than runs on the internet. You can still get on the base internet thru telnet, no graphics text based only..


----------

